# Diferencia entre parlante de 8 y 15 pulgadas



## Dano (Sep 3, 2006)

Mi pregunta es simple que diferencias hay entre un parlante de 8 pulgadas y uno de 15. Suponiendo que los dos tienen el mismo watiaje (200watts) y la misma resistencia ohmica (4 ohm)

Un saludo de antemano


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2006)

Que el de 15 pulgadas puede desplazar mayor cantidad de aire, por consiguiente se puede generar efectivamente una onda sonora de menor frecuencia. Dandole capacidad al parlante de reproducir los sonidos mas bajos con una mejor calidad.

Saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Sep 5, 2006)

es muy acertada la respuesta de muestro amigo yo me preguntaba lo mismo saludos


----------



## Dano (Nov 13, 2006)

Y tiene alguna relacion con la presion acustica e intensidad del sonido?


----------



## audioman_mex (Dic 4, 2006)

Dano:
        Un experimento que puedes hacer es pegar una pequeña moneda con cinta adhesiva al domo del centro de un altavoz de 8" , al tener más masa, este resonará a frecuencia más baja, y requerirá la bobina de una incursión más larga y por consiguiente más potencia para tener niveles de presión sonora similares a los logrados por un altavoz de 15" a la misma frecuencia, el altavoz de 15" al ser más masivo responderá con frecuencias bajas sin dificultad, con una incursión de la bobina no extrema, y al ser de mayor tamaño su área de radiación, desplazará mayor volúmen de aire siendo mayor también el nivél de presión sonora y mayor la intensidad sonora percibida a frecuencias bajas,te sugiero que compares dos curva de respuesta ,una de un altavoz de 8" y otra de un altavoz de 15" si es posible de la misma marca, veras la diferencia de respuesta  con una sensibilidad de entrada idéntica.

saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 4, 2006)

OK gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 20, 2007)

Difiero en algún aspecto de lo comentado en este hilo. En principio, que un altavoz saque graves o no, depende del cubicaje del recinto acústico que se le ubique. Efectivamente un 15 pulgadas desplaza mas cantidad de aire, lo cual no significa que pueda efectuar mas presión sonora.

De hecho, algunos sistemas de audio profesional utilizan varios altavoces de 6" en push pull y paso banda para conformar un cajón de graves espectacular. Concretamente es BOSE.
Y otra cosa, dependiendo del fabricante del altavoz y para el cual el altavoz haya sido concebido, habrá altavoces de 8" que ejecuten mas presion sonora que altavoces de 15".

La realidad es que el sonido no depende solo de las pulgadas del altavoz. Hay otros factores, ya que si nos damos cuenta, el altavoz de graves no es lo mas importante que conforma una caja, ya que normalmente solo aporta un 10% del total del sonido que escuchamos. El restante lo conforman las demas vias, tweeters, motores de compresion, etc.


----------



## Dano (Mar 21, 2007)

Gracias nuevamente.

Saludos


----------



## audioman_mex (Mar 21, 2007)

Tecnideso, Bose es una empresa que ha estado desarrollando desde muy al principio de los años setenta altavoces sumamente eficientes manipulando los parametros de compliancia,masa mecánica del cono , desplasamiento del embobinado sobre el eje magnètico de alta incursión. componentes de fabricación del cono y de la suspensión para evitar resonancias espurias y que sean masivos, todo con el fin de tener "altavoces a la medida" para un volúmen predeterminado, y poder tener los parametros para el diseño electroacustico de una caja ,controlados, en lo que a volúmen se refiere , por eso Bose en sus diseños más clasicos ,utilizan seis  ú ocho altavoces con alineamiento acustico fase a contrafase ( espero que a eso te refieres cuando mencionas push pull) para lograr un solo foco de radiación con alta presión sonora .
   Resumiendo, las cajas Bose son pequeñas y con alto nivel sonoro por el diseño espreso de los altavoces para un volumen predeterminado ,conciderando  también de antemano las prestaciones y limitaciones eléctricas, si tienes posibilidad separa un altavoz de estos bose de 5" y compara con otro de 8" ó 15" todo bajo condiciones isobaricas corre un barrido 20-20 a 1 watt ,y esto te responderá completamente a lo que te quiero explicar, ahora por otro lado Bose tiene un mercado muy espesifico y por lo poco que conosco definitivamente no creo que sea el de High End, este ultimo esta ocupado por firmas con altavoces sumamaente masivos.
   Respecto a las proporciones de contenido en presión sonora que mencionas ,te sugiero consultar las páginas de los fabricantes de amplificación y HE ( JBL,CW,LA ACOUSTICS, EAW , MEYER, ETC ) y veras proporciones muy diferentes.
   Por otro lado para el diseño de bafles ,siempre se toman en cuenta los parametros electromecánicos y electroacústicos del altavoz de bajos......Hay una publicación de Philips Holanda de su departamento educacional muy interesante se llama " building loudspeakers" es un poco antigua de finales de los setenta ,pero lo importante es que presenta todo el bagage matematico y conceptual de diseño sin más requerimiento que el simple conocimiento de calculo diferencial e integral,por lo qe se vuelve sencillo y ameno, se los recomiendo,parte de lo sencillo a lo complejo y contempla tambien el diseño de redes de cruce .


----------



## ivanutn (Ene 17, 2008)

audioman concuerdo con su opinion, para las mismas condiciones un parlante de mayor diametro que uno de menor diametro responde mejor a bajas frecuencias
el resultado final solo depende del tipo de caja que se realice. hay formas de obtener una muy buena respuesta en graves de un woofer de poco diametro. ( ver foto )

he visto que se usan parlantes de muy alta calidad del tipo rango extendido, como por ejemplo el Jordan jx92s, que es de 4" y posee una respuesta en frecuencia de 45 a 20000 Hz segun datos de fabrica.
con parlantes como este evitas el dolor de cabeza que es el tweeter y el filtro.


No es para ofender pero me parece que hay terminos que habria que cambiar . . . por ejemplo:

watiaje, cubicaje, voltaje, amperaje . . .

yo creo que los correctos serian:

potencia, volumen, tensión, corriente  

Yo creo, y es asi como nos enseñaron en la escuela, un profesional tiene que expresarse de forma correcta, debe tener un lenguaje técnico, es algo esencial en un profesional.


----------



## jorge_a10 (Ene 22, 2008)

En general suponiendo que ambos bajos esten en buenas cajas y bien amplificados el 15" llega a frecuencias mas bajas y mueve mas aire lo que significa que genera mayor cantidad de decibeles. Pero ay una gran cantidad de factores que pueden hacer que un bajo de menor diametro suene mas que otro de mayor diametro. La forma importa por ejemplo yo en mi carro tengo un bajo 15" cuadrado un Kicker L7 15" de 1000rms y 2000max el cual mueve mucho mas aire por su forma cuadrada. Pongo un video de un bajo de caraudio el JL W7 de 13" en el la excursion del bajo es muy notable.

Este es el JL W7
YouTube - JL AUDIO W7

y este mi bajo kicker L7

YouTube - kicker l7 15 boss blx3500m


----------



## Pablo16 (Ene 22, 2008)

No hace mucho ví que tan bajas frecuencias pueden ser malas para la salud o incluso pueden dañar la estructura de un edificio. Sobre todo cuando van abajo de los 10-20 Hz aprox.


----------

